# Just starting out many questions



## EHCRain (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey guys I am a long time lurker and 1st time poster here.
I have already learned alot by reading as many of the posts. I am getting ready to graduate college and start taking over responsibility of the family farm. Part of my plans for the farm include milling timber for building repairs and wood working on the side. We have about 200 acres of land with 50 of that being forested. Most of the trees on the property are lop-lolly pines that have were planted to replace cut timber. One section of the farm has simply been left untouched for 20 some odd years now and has turned back into a forest of native trees. I would like to start managing those trees to produce quality lumber 10 to 20 years down the road. I know that is a long winded explanation but here are my questions.

Will the lob lolly pines produce lumber strong enough to do minor structural repairs on buildings. (2x4 and 2x6's are what I have been using)
What trees should be kept or cut down out of a native southern VA forest? (sweet gum, pines, oaks, elms, poplars)
Is there a comprehensive book that I could look to for similar questions? ( I really wont have the time or money to dive into this until at least 5 years down the road but I can start to remove bad trees and replant with ones of higher value)

Thanks so much for any and all help!
Stephen


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

EHCRain said:


> Hey guys I am a long time lurker and 1st time poster here.
> I have already learned alot by reading as many of the posts. I am getting ready to graduate college and start taking over responsibility of the family farm. Part of my plans for the farm include milling timber for building repairs and wood working on the side. We have about 200 acres of land with 50 of that being forested. Most of the trees on the property are lop-lolly pines that have were planted to replace cut timber. One section of the farm has simply been left untouched for 20 some odd years now and has turned back into a forest of native trees. I would like to start managing those trees to produce quality lumber 10 to 20 years down the road. I know that is a long winded explanation but here are my questions.
> 
> Will the lob lolly pines produce lumber strong enough to do minor structural repairs on buildings. (2x4 and 2x6's are what I have been using)
> ...


I envy you just getting started out in life. I wish I could take the experience that I now have and go back to the first day that I graduated from college.

Your best bet on getting answers to your questions is your county agricultural agent. I am sure the agents in Va are like the ones here. They will come to your farm and advise you on all things that grow. Not just on the farm crops.

I think of the lob lolly pine as a weed. In this area of the country they are bringing in the paper mill tree cutters and getting rid of the lob lolly. Either replacing it with long leaf pine or hardwoods.

Many years ago this was a popular tree to plant when an area had been logged. As a boy scout in North Carolina I planted many a one. Wonder just how many lived.

George


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

When someone asks about managing a woodlot the first thing out of my mouth is "Talk to a forester"...It's their trained profession. They can asses what you have and give advice both short term and long term for the health/value improvement of your property. Not that you couldn't research (since you asked about "a book")...but they have read those books.  Here is a link to look over, it won't hurt to make a few calls. http://www.dof.virginia.gov/mgt/forester-title-list.htm

Welcome and good luck.




.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

EHCRain said:


> Will the lob lolly pines produce lumber strong enough to do minor structural repairs on buildings.


Definitely. Loblolly is one of the better framing species you will find. Also great for timber framing. 




EHCRain said:


> What trees should be kept or cut down out of a native southern VA forest? (sweet gum, pines, oaks, elms, poplars)
> Is there a comprehensive book that I could look to for similar questions?


The advice to have your state forester or county extension agent come out and walk your property with you is the best advice I can think of for the short term. 




EHCRain said:


> I really wont have the time or money to dive into this until at least 5 years down the road


This kind of long term planning stacks the odds in your favor. I would suggest even after having your forester or agent come out, you might want to take some forestry management courses. You can take them online now and at your own pace. It will pay big dividends for you long term. 






.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Loblally pine is very useful. For some reason it has gotten a bad name but it is one of the widely used in construction. Here is some info about it. http://www.sfrc.ufl.edu/4h/Loblolly_pine/loblpine.htm

Go for your oaks and poplar. Here in TN tulip poplar is widely used in outbuilding construction.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

First, I would start by going over everything your state offers, especially the section about "Manage your Forest":
http://www.dof.virginia.gov/index.shtml

Second don't do anything until you get a forester out AND educate yourself a little. Your time with them will be better spent if you at least know the basics like identifying the different types of trees, practices, and terminology.

Third, make a forest management plan and stick to it, whether you educate yourself and make one ofter educating yourself a lot or have a forester make one. It will pay for itself pretty quick if it keeps you from cutting things that should stay. I made one based off of a couple of examples online and from lots of book reading and had a forester friend check it on a quick visit.

I have read most of the books available on Amazon on forestry, and each one has good and bad points. What do you want from your forest? I could recommend one if I knew what you wnated to get from it ie. plantation for sales, saw your own wood, more hands on.


----------



## EHCRain (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, next time Im at home I will try to have the extension agent come out and talk with me.


----------

